
Nasa Astrobee Robot Software - sytelus
https://github.com/nasa/astrobee
======
sytelus
NASA Launching Astrobee Robots to Space Station

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/space-
robots/na...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/space-robots/nasa-
launching-astrobee-robots-to-iss-tomorrow)

Astrobees are the robots that will soon float around the ISS. Each Astrobee is
a cube with 30 cm (12 inch) side and is equipped with 6 cameras, touchscreen,
speaker, microphone, signal lights, laser pointer and a built-in gripper.
Among other things the robots will monitor radiation and air quality onboard
the space station. The robots are controlled by pushing air through 12
adjustable nozzles and their software has been developed using ROS .

